# Wisconsin Goats give a shout



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Who's all in the area? I'm about 30 minutes north of Milwaukee. I've seen a Phantom Black 05/06 cruising on County Highway P in Washington County (my home turf) a few times the past couple days. Wondering if there's any clubs in the area I might be able to run with. Cheers! :seeya:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

30 minutes north of madison here. :cheers


----------



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

Racine WI here, I have seen about 6-7 different GTO's in my area.....haven't seen any other SPICE RED ones though......


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

SPICERED2006 said:


> Racine WI here, I have seen about 6-7 different GTO's in my area.....haven't seen any other SPICE RED ones though......


There's one in Portage (it's for sale) and a nice blue one too.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Spotted another PBM in West Bend not too long ago, met another guy with an 05 Yellowjacket w/ blue stripes at a car show a few weeks back in Menomonee Falls...

I also spotted an '04 Yellowjacket in the area, at the West Bend farmers market.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm Min's south of the border!!!! I hate you Guys You get to do 65  
And poncho I never heard back from you


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

MJGTOWISH said:


> I'm Min's south of the border!!!! I hate you Guys You get to do 65
> And poncho I never heard back from you


I just sent a PM like 15 minutes ago... I haven't been on in a few days.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Just thought I'd make this info available for anyone interested:

Yesterday on my way home from Eagle River, I saw an '04 Yellowjacket GTO with chrome stock 17's for sale on the south side of Antigo (northbound side of the street), next to an Exxon station on highway 45. Don't know if its A4 or M6, but she's been sitting there for a few months. Someone give it some love...


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I've got beer  , so when you guys are around Milwaukee, let me know :cheers


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

That 04 yellowjacket is an a4 I looked into is a few years ago. My step mothers father works there. Very clean tho.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I keep seeing that PBM around... if I find you, I'm gonna have a little talk with you about what salt does to steel...


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

HELLO FROM MASON WI, UP NORTH near ashland wi. i will be installing a magna charger and some new brake rotors this month! hope to see you guys at some shows? chip:seeya:


----------



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

anybody in wisc. rapids, point, marshfield, area???


----------



## jayd41 (Jun 13, 2010)

Nate said:


> anybody in wisc. rapids, point, marshfield, area???


I have family in Marshfield so my goat is there on rare occasion.
Otherwise it resides in Appleton.
Hoping to meet more fox valley GTO owners.


----------



## unclejesse (Jun 17, 2010)

Nate said:


> anybody in wisc. rapids, point, marshfield, area???



I am from Point. I will have my new toy in about two months. what part of town are you? would love to take a look at your car.


----------



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

pmed you unclejesse!


----------



## ranger (Nov 23, 2010)

I live in madison, but I have drill in point all the time. Although I do not own a goat, I own a silver trailblazer SS and there isnt too many of those around either.


----------



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

my cousin has a black tbss in rapids. ever since i got a car that beat his g35 he wanted something that went fast too so he got that lol. great suv though


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I see more TBSS's where I am than GTOs. Probably 3 for every 1.


----------



## ranger (Nov 23, 2010)

Its 100% the opposite for me here in Madison, I see at least three goats to every 1 TBSS...well now i see 0 for every one since winter is upon us lol. Im in the army, so when i get deployed again I want to buy a 6sp brazen orange GTO...then my SUV and car will have some interchangeable parts


----------



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

if u really want interchangeable parts. buy 2 BOM's:cool


----------



## serotonin (Mar 15, 2010)

Enough with the F'n SALT! I wanna drive my CAR!!!!

Hello from Waukesha, 15 miles west of Milwaukee!
:cheers


----------



## hotrodder71 (Mar 29, 2010)

Janesville here,Putting sap grills,front facia and painting on some racing stripes this spring.Cant wait for some warmer weather to get started on it,oh and thank god for overtime just hope its not through the summer.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Werd. :seeya: I was wondering when this thread was gonna get bumped...


----------



## C'VilleGTO (Sep 10, 2010)

Hello to the great white north. I grew up in Tomahawk and moved from Waukesha to Charlottesville VA 5 years ago. I've had my GTO for 2 years. I miss the open roads in WI, the ones in VA are nice and twisty but you can't see around the corners because of all the trees tight to the road. I only get back for dear hunting and over the 4th with the family. Remember, salt is good on steak not cars!


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

Anybody trade a silver 06 into Uptown on highway 100? Lookin seriously at buying it and would love to know the history. Pretty sure theres a shifter in it, and its got exhaust and intake done. Its VERY clean from what I could see.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

just bought an 05 picking it up on Saturday, 53214 right by state fair grounds


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

nicayotte said:


> just bought an 05 picking it up on saturday, 53214 right by state fair grounds


nice!!!


----------



## A3Renown (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey, Just registered! Im in the Fond du lac Area, only seen 1 other GTO that was black... within the past year.. haha...


I've dealt with tuners in the past so the Ls2 is a whole new beast. Wondering if anyone would ever be interested in guiding with the installation of mods. Currently just basic bolt ons with: Corsa exhaust, Voliant Intake, Sway, Lowered 1" from stock..."I think". Looking at Doing the STS kit VERY soon. 


I drive around with a bunch of sub 11 and 10 second cars ranging from Integras, Eclipses, wrx's and evos. Got a cruise coming up for the Fast Five movie actually.


----------



## A3Renown (Apr 21, 2011)

forgot to mention...


2006 Red with 31k on it


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

so I've seen one GTO since buying mine. Looked to be a guy in his 40s or 50s in an 04 yellowjacket on beloit rd.. any MKE local guys want to get together sometime soon? I'm thinking track day...


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

A3Renown said:


> forgot to mention...
> 
> 
> 2006 Red with 31k on it


Hmmm, maybe that's you I've been seeing around town at lunch time. Seen a red one on I think it was main street like 2 weeks ago on a Tuesday, rolling through downtown headed towards Johnson street. Funny thing was, I drove mine to school that day, but rode in someone else's car to lunch...


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

Wagonbacker9 said:


> so I've seen one GTO since buying mine. Looked to be a guy in his 40s or 50s in an 04 yellowjacket on beloit rd.. any MKE local guys want to get together sometime soon? I'm thinking track day...


we still gotta snap some photos, dropping my goat off work tint tomorrow at 5 but maybe a meet up soon


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

nicayotte said:


> we still gotta snap some photos, dropping my goat off work tint tomorrow at 5 but maybe a meet up soon


well, you never got back to me on it... chop chop! LOL


----------



## A3Renown (Apr 21, 2011)

Could be, i leave for work around 12:50 going right down main street to johnson.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

just got my shipment of chemicalguys products in!! Amazing products from an amazing company!


----------



## Jeo (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey guys. Looking to Join you! I am located up in Eau Claire and was wondering if some of you MKE guys could help me out with some info. I have been looking at this 2005 and am wondering if any of you have any knowledge about the dealer or the car itself. Also what you think of the price and what not. 

Trying to get as much info as possible so if I make the drive down I am not disappointed!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

I stopped in that dealer, and looked at that goat. Its a few blocks from my house. The guy I talked to refused to allow me a test drive, and told me that I couldn't set up a deal for 2 weeks when I'd have 2 grand to put down, because "cars don't last 2 weeks on this lot" (that was about 5 weeks ago FYI). Additionally, that car has a spectre filter zip tied to a bracket for an intake, and the clutch pedal cover is missing. I'd look elsewhere.


----------



## Jeo (Jul 28, 2004)

Huh, too bad you couldn't drive it. Those problems could be easily fixed but I think where you were going with it was that it could mean that the car was abused or not taken care of. I think I am going to e-mail the dealership to get more information. Thank you.

Feel free to stop by again and try and drive it if the mood hits ya


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

Jeo said:


> Huh, too bad you couldn't drive it. Those problems could be easily fixed but I think where you were going with it was that it could mean that the car was abused or not taken care of. I think I am going to e-mail the dealership to get more information. Thank you.
> 
> Feel free to stop by again and try and drive it if the mood hits ya


If that wasn't enough to scare you off, then idk what to tell you. I wouldn't come near that car, or dealer with my money if I were you. If you end up coming down, get ahold of me... Its literally like a quarter mile from my house.


----------



## Jeo (Jul 28, 2004)

Wagonbacker9 said:


> If that wasn't enough to scare you off, then idk what to tell you. I wouldn't come near that car, or dealer with my money if I were you. If you end up coming down, get ahold of me... Its literally like a quarter mile from my house.


Thanks for the input. Exploring other options now, may come back around to that if they dont pan out and will let you know if I come down


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

Jeo said:


> Thanks for the input. Exploring other options now, may come back around to that if they don't pan out and will let you know if I come down


If you are interested in a GTO give Jerry a call at John Paul's Pontiac GMC Suzuki on HWY 100. I recently got my GTO from there and a had a buddy who was also looking for one, he was able to track down a couple different cars to the exact specs my buddy was looking at, just tell him what you are looking for and he will give you a hand without being pushy. I was able to test drive my car twice before without any problems or money down. I drove it with him then came back a week later without any problems or hesitation. 

BTW - The one you looked at for 16k, i got something similar with only 21k miles for 2500 grand more:willy:


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

saw a black 04 with red rear emblems and a graphic on the bottom of the doors on 45 north yesterday afternoon. Anybody?


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

Anyone know any locals selling 05-06 manual around here please pm me!


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

nicayotte said:


> Anyone know any locals selling 05-06 manual around here please pm me!


something happen to yours, or is it for someone else?


----------



## sik goat (Aug 20, 2010)

im going to be in the cheeeeeese state all summer long.. hope to see you all out there!


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

For anyone here not on the other forum, we're planning a little get together/cruise for this Sunday. Milwaukee area through Holy Hill and back. If anyone's interested post up and I'll send you the details.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Send me the details.


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

Bump for the cruise tomorrow. Route has been created.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Not sure who planned this, but, hello!! Packer game!!!!!!


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

Rukee said:


> Not sure who planned this, but, hello!! Packer game!!!!!!


Packers game = open roads! Shoulda come, it was a blast


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

saw a nice 06 at the Door County lions club car show, anyone's? Had the factory chromed rims too


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

ViperT4 said:


> Packers game = open roads! Shoulda come, it was a blast


I would have liked to, but in our house, The Packers are more important then cruzzin.


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

Anyone interested in taking part or witnessing a cam install, this saturday I'll be putting mine in. Also, show up if you have beer but no place to drink it. Or are looking for a place to drink other peoples' beer.

If the cam goes in fast, I'll be doing a sway bar and coilovers as well. PM for contact number and address.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Wagonbacker9 said:


> Anyone interested in taking part or witnessing a cam install, this saturday I'll be putting mine in. Also, show up if you have beer but no place to drink it. Or are looking for a place to drink other peoples' beer.
> 
> If the cam goes in fast, I'll be doing a sway bar and coilovers as well. PM for contact number and address.


What is the general location of this 'other peoples beer' ?


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

Rukee said:


> What is the general location of this 'other peoples beer' ?


Menomonee Falls


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

You still have to PM me where it's at


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

ViperT4 said:


> You still have to PM me where it's at


PMed on the other forum.


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, after a grueling 12 hours, the cam is in.

An hour of that was spent looking for my 10mm box wrench (it was by the laptop and I swear, it wasn't until the 4th time I looked there that it appeared), probably an hour of bull****ting around, and an hour wrestling with the oil pan before I broke down and called for consult. Other than that, it was my first time breaking into an LS engine, and yeah, I took my time.

Its making more valve noise than I'm comfortable with (on startup it was hellacious until the lifters pumped up). I'm hoping its normal for a .600 lift cam, but I'm hoping to have someone who has experience take a listen tomorrow. It idles good, no oil pressure light, and I know, the cam is a lot more aggressive, it just makes me nervous and I have no context.

Thanks for your help Tom!


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

Spotted a goat for sale on 27th street, seems heavily over priced but if you have any friends or people looking for one here ya go. One plus is that it has a nice set of Chrome stocks.


Used 2006 Pontiac GTO For Sale | Milwaukee WI .


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I like how they said, "cleaner than when it was brand new". Ok.... The price is a starting point. After some wheeling and dealing it wouldn't be too bad....


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't see them flexing on the price enough to make it worth buying... I paid 15 for my 06, granted, with double the miles.



nicayotte said:


> Spotted a goat for sale on 27th street, seems heavily over priced but if you have any friends or people looking for one here ya go. One plus is that it has a nice set of Chrome stocks.
> 
> 
> Used 2006 Pontiac GTO For Sale | Milwaukee WI .


Thank god there is good rubber on my stock 18s. If they were anywhere close to bald I'd polish them over the winter. And I just finished polishing 16s for my truck, what a pain in the ass.


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

Pulled up next to an IBM LS2 on Loomis over 894 about 5:30 PM today. Gave the driver the "'ssup brah" knod. Anyone here?


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

A smaller group of us are planning a "brewery" cruise this Sunday morning and afternoon. We're meeting at HWY 20 & I94 in Racine, cruising out to New Glarus brewery, up to Ale Asylum in Madison and then back to Milwaukee in the afternoon. Stopping for some libations along the way of course. 

Here's the link to the thread: New Glarus brewery cruise - LS1GTO.com Forums
and route: https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msi...&ll=42.895082,-88.59787&spn=0.632815,1.454315

Come for the whole thing or meet us along the way for the Madison portion if you're from that area (looking at you Rukee!) It'd be really great to get some older and newer goats together. We're thinking of meeting at 10 AM.


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

Bump for this weekend


----------



## OldskoolGP (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm hiding in Green Lake. I know of one other '06 MBM in Green Lake, I've met him. Every now and again I see a Black '04 in Omro and there's a Pulse Red '04 in Oshkosh. Never met them...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

What time are you going to be in Madison??
I might be able to run down...


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

Rukee said:


> What time are you going to be in Madison??
> I might be able to run down...


Who are you asking? We got our cruise on two weekends ago, but we're looking to make it happen again with some more people, I'll let you know when we're going to try again. Some time in July.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

lol, my bad.


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

Rukee, we're going again, July 15th. Should be a bigger group this time.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

ViperT4 said:


> Rukee, we're going again, July 15th. Should be a bigger group this time.


PM me a couple of days before to remind me. I'm gettin old.


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

Bump for New Glarus cruise this Sunday. Looks like we've got about 7-10 going.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the invite Viper!! Nice meeting you guys. :cheers
Some great looking Pontiacs there that's for sure, well, except for those two automatic cars anyway.


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice meeting you too Ruk, glad you were able to make it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

hehe, when my buddy and I went out to check out your guy's cars, he kept saying, what? No Judges?? LOL


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm in Woodstock, IL about 20 min from Lake Geneva , WI does that count? Lol


----------



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

*New 68 gto in Wi*

Hi,

I am located in Waterloo Wi, about 20 miles from Madison. I had a 69 GTO about 4 years ago that I sold. Just bought a numbers match auto trans 68 GTO that is in very nice condition and I plan on doing some minor restore work on it. (Guy I got it from had it for 19 years). Maybe I will see some of you folks at the car shows this summer.

Joe
:cheers


----------



## JIMBO 06 gto (Aug 1, 2013)

Just moved back to eau claire WI 06 6.0 anyone still around this area? Any good car shows or anything near by?


----------

